# chucky's coming watch out you lot !



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

see ya all in sunny spain later today can't wait well deserved rest and sunning needed. watch the weather change and snow fall now  just my luck.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> see ya all in sunny spain later today can't wait well deserved rest and sunning needed. watch the weather change and snow fall now  just my luck.


Hope you have a good trip lane: Exiting!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hope you have a good trip lane: Exiting!!!:clap2::clap2:


thanks chica im coming to have a bit of what u all take for granted nice 
im a little on the white side and could do with a bit of sun to cheer me up can't wait im like a kid at xmas packing my case lol


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> thanks chica im coming to have a bit of what u all take for granted nice
> im a little on the white side and could do with a bit of sun to cheer me up can't wait im like a kid at xmas packing my case lol


Have a really great time. There's still plenty to come from that yellow ball up there!! 
Cheers. xxx :spit:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Have a really great time. There's still plenty to come from that yellow ball up there!!
> Cheers. xxx :spit:


i have added are passport photo.s to my avator so jo no's what we look like


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> i have added are passport photo.s to my avator so jo no's what we look like


:scared: She's gonna run the other way!!!:bolt:

What time's your flight?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> :scared: She's gonna run the other way!!!:bolt:
> 
> What time's your flight?


I think they might run the other way when they see the state of my car!!! Not only is it filthy inside and out cos of my house move (no time to clean it), but I pranged it yesterday and the passenger door wont open and its all dented. I'm also having trouble getting one of the back seats back in it, I took it out so I could get more stuff in it!!
I may get a roof rack for Shawn to perch on LOL


They're due to land around 8pm, so I guess the'll be on their way now!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I think they might run the other way when they see the state of my car!!! Not only is it filthy inside and out cos of my house move (no time to clean it), but I pranged it yesterday and the passenger door wont open and its all dented. I'm also having trouble getting one of the back seats back in it, I took it out so I could get more stuff in it!!
> I may get a roof rack for Shawn to perch on LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt your parents tell you about meeting strangers off the internet?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> INot only is it filthy inside and out cos of my house move (no time to clean it), but I pranged it yesterday and the passenger door wont open and its all dented. I'm also having trouble getting one of the back seats back in it, I took it out so I could get more stuff in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the kind of stuff you want to be doing this time of the year :redface:...too hot!!!!

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> see ya all in sunny spain later today can't wait well deserved rest and sunning needed. watch the weather change and snow fall now  just my luck.


You will be here as I write this JK ..... just want to wish you a happy holiday.....and dont get too excited about seeing all this sun!!! you´´ll get burnt and thats much more unattractive than having white skin !

Have a good one

Sue lane:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> You will be here as I write this JK ..... just want to wish you a happy holiday.....and dont get too excited about seeing all this sun!!! you´´ll get burnt and thats much more unattractive than having white skin !
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> Sue lane:


thanks very much i have already drove jo round the bend or should i say all of the coast here lol if she bill´s us for the fuel i might have to declare bankrupt  its very very nice here well happy with this holiday. we are meeting up with jo later in the week for a well deserved drink on us of course see u all later .
tina n shaun


----------

